# Bike Rental in La Jolla - Christmas



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

I will be in LaJolla around christmas and was looking to rent a nice road bike to get in some miles. Would be nice to hook up with some group rides as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## noslogan (Feb 13, 2005)

Saturday mornings SDBC meet at the Ralphs/Trader Joes/UC Cyclery parking lot at Noble Dr. and interstate 5.
http://www.sdbc.org/html/satride.html
As far as rentals....hmmm, I really don't know. Adams Ave Bikes is not exactly close to LJ. A 15-20 minute drive thru town is not that bad. I am sure they would havea Specialized demo. http://aabikes.net/


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Still haven't found what I'm looking for*

thanks for the info, I called Adams ave and no rentals. There has got to be a high end bike shop in the greater san diego area that rents nice road bikes (not cruisers) Come on san diego, get classy.....


----------



## noslogan (Feb 13, 2005)

*Hmm*



West End Rail said:


> thanks for the info, I called Adams ave and no rentals. There has got to be a high end bike shop in the greater san diego area that rents nice road bikes (not cruisers) Come on san diego, get classy.....



There is B & L Sports north of LJ. They are a tri-geek shop. I am sure that is where most of the pros shop that live up there. Or Luecadia Cyclery.
UC Cyclery is at the lot where SDBC starts their ride.

California Bicycle is in LJ. There is Bicycle Warehouse in Pacific Beach.. 

Still not sure who would rent though.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

Nytro rents bikes. They are in Encinitas which is about 15 minutes north of La Jolla. They also rent high end wheels and sell them at years end. Last week I was at the shop and came very, very close to picking up a pair of Hed's aero wheels (not the tri-spokes) for $600 when they retail for over $1000. Still bummed about it.

Anyways, google them and give them a call. I know they rent stuff out. 

Cheers!
________
Mazda specifications


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Found it*

Thanks guys, Nytro was the shop, look for a pale rider on a new Scott around your environs during christmas week.:thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*You can do the routes*

of Soledad Mtn. Start on the NEastern Side. Up Soledad Mtn Road, turn left at top stop sign
go to light turn left onto Via Cardeño, descend like a banshee. Turn rt at bottom (Turqoise street) Climb La Jolla Scenic back to top (actually near top) descend Nautilus Street, at light turn rt on Muirlands. Follow into La Jolla 'Town' go right on Pearl and then do the twisties
(Al Bahr St and others) if interested PM me I'll send ya map) that will connect you to Highland Drive then to the leg splitting Via Capri up to the cross. mmmm mmmm


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*You can do the routes*

of Soledad Mtn. Start on the NEastern Side. Up Soledad Mtn Road, turn left at top stop sign
go to light turn left onto Via Cardeño, descend like a banshee. Turn rt at bottom (Turqoise street) Climb La Jolla Scenic back to top (actually near top) descend Nautilus Street, at light turn rt on Muirlands. Follow into La Jolla 'Town' go right on Pearl and then do the twisties
(Al Bahr St and others) if interested PM me I'll send ya map) that will connect you to Highland Drive then to the leg splitting Via Capri up to the cross. mmmm mmmm


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*I just google Earth'd the route*

It looks beautiful but kinda crowded, how's the traffic out there?


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

San Diego is bike friendly. Just ride north along the coast to Solana Beach and Encinitas. In fact, since you are renting at Nytro, ask the guys where to go. There will be plenty of people riding around in that area anyway. If you'll be in La Jolla, there are 4 ways to climb up to Mt. Soledad climb them all and then post your thoughts. Via Capri is very steep and tough. Nautilus Street gets steeper as you climb, but is a nice area with lots of trees. Just bring your shorts, short sleeve jersey, arm & leg warmers and a light jacket. That's all you'll need. Stop by California Bike on La Jolla Blvd and say hello to Kevin and Jason. They are good people. Enjoy your time in my town!


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

rquinones27 said:


> San Diego is bike friendly. Just ride north along the coast to Solana Beach and Encinitas. In fact, since you are renting at Nytro, ask the guys where to go. There will be plenty of people riding around in that area anyway. If you'll be in La Jolla, there are 4 ways to climb up to Mt. Soledad climb them all and then post your thoughts. Via Capri is very steep and tough. Nautilus Street gets steeper as you climb, but is a nice area with lots of trees. Just bring your shorts, short sleeve jersey, arm & leg warmers and a light jacket. That's all you'll need. Stop by California Bike on La Jolla Blvd and say hello to Kevin and Jason. They are good people. Enjoy your time in my town!


"San Diego is bike friendly" -- are you speaking about the majority of the bike shops that don't know anything, OR about the public environment? How long have you been around here? The xtreme majority of bikers -- are nothing but off-duty car owner/drivers. Joggers, bladers, pedestrians in OUR bike lane. About those bike shops: the ONLY one who "knows" how to assemble a bike correctly is Kevin. etc. Last time I visited B& L, they gave Me no service. As I was the only customer there. Literally, they were all too busy partying (parting Me) as they were dining with their pizza. At the front counter. Up the coast, Chuck of Pacific Coast Cycles in Oceanside -- is a scrooge owning high-end bike shop. Very moody in the bikes and people who he accepts.


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*2 scoops of crazy*

Dude, wait till after 5 untill you hit the sauce


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Ride Review*

First things first, beautiful part of the country, absolutely gorgeous. Pick up the bike at Nytro, a little dissapointed, they only had 1 road bike for rent and it was on rent (even though 1 called a month before, 2 weeks before and a few days before my arrival) I ride a 59 and there's was a 54 aluminum entry level Scott. A decent beginner bike but a little small for me and a little worn. I had to wait about an hour for the bike to return and as I was waiting outside 2 cyclist rode by and yelled Nytro sucks!! Seemed like a bad omen. The nytro guys suggested i ride the coast, I was staying in Lo Jolla Cove so I rode from there back towards Nytro in Encinitas, kind of busy in town but liked the climb (N Torry Pines?) then down to the coast near the state park and Del Mar? I had to get out of the bike lane as I was probably going 50 t mph and my bike started to make a death warble, I really should have check these brakes as they were barely stopping my 200 lb frame. Next day was hard because it was raining and I went north along the coast towards Pacific Beach, again incredible country and views. The wind was really wipping this day and I was going to do the Soledad Mnt climbs but was afraid with the wind and rain and lack of brakes that I would die, so I skipped it. Turns out I flatted out and had to use up my supply of CO2 so I decided to return the bike and see some zoo with the family. When I returned the bike there was another guy at Nytro, much friendlier and asked if I git to ride out east, I am sure there are great rides here, I just need more time and a better bike. Area note: When I ride in TN just about every rider I pass from the opposite direction waves or acknoledges me, not 1 rider waved to me or returned my wave. The only time I ever got any return pleasantry was when I passed a rider climbing; good morning, nice day etc. Lets get a little friendlier San Diego and stay classy...


----------

